
AMD acknowledges 3rd-gen Ryzen boost bug - fortran77
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3435780/amd-acknowledges-3rd-gen-ryzen-boost-bug-says-fix-is-coming-september-10.html
======
nodesocket
BIOS update, not a huge deal. If it was a hardware issue that would be way
more catastrophic.

~~~
rasz
Der8auer thinks its a binning/marketing issue, and no amount of bios massaging
can help it.

